# content i follow - having topic shown once only



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

This is the link i'm using to keep a track of threads

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/discover/followed-content/?&

The issue is the list is showing topics multiple times for every update. Is there a way to show the updated topics only once? (like the old forum)


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Like your avi. Up the Irons!


----------

